# Lottery and Nationality



## Hammy (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Guys
When I was born in South Africa 54 years ago it was a British Colony and my passport states I am Bristish although I have a South African birth certificate. I have been in the UK for 50 years now, does this mean I wont be able to enter the DV lottery
thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Hammy said:


> Hi Guys
> When I was born in South Africa 54 years ago it was a British Colony and my passport states I am Bristish although I have a South African birth certificate. I have been in the UK for 50 years now, does this mean I wont be able to enter the DV lottery
> thanks


Eligibility for the diversity visa is based on where you were born, not which passport you hold. AFAIK, South Africa was eligible last year and will most probably be eligible this year.


----------

